# Train room progress...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

My train room is slowly coming together, I take comfort in the fact that the average family takes 3 years to settle in to a new home. Hanging are the helmets once worn by my late father and my brother as firemen. Under each is as near to their first trucks as I could find pictures of, I can say that they did work with them. Dad, a 9 year vet at the time drove that yellow '68 American LaFrance pumper...my brother would have trained as a junior cadet on that red and white '74 Mack.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very tidy setup, and what a pleasure to see such a fine place of honor for your family's bravery and hard work.

Nicely done!

TJ


----------



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with TJ, that's a really touching monument to their efforts and it only adds to an amazing room! On another topic, on the tracks, is that a Mehano Pacific I spy on the lower track? If so, are you satisfied with it? I'm considering getting a Mehano engine in the near future myself and would like feedback. I really like that you got those pictures of the trucks in too, I think it makes a really great personal touch on top of the helmets.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity...how big is your train room? We are house shopping and I need ideas for room sizes. The helmets are beautiful! What great family pieces.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

The Mehanos are a very nice low to middle end locomotive, I quite like them myself. They are very easy to convert to DCC.

My train room is 8'3" x 9'6", a bit small for a Plywood Pacific Railroad but more then adequate for a tinkerer's layout in HO and a nice small N scale one. In fact, I just finished putting a backdrop on the N scale layout...

Before...










After...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking great


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup: Very nice.....AND CLEAN!!!! Eventually I'll get there.....I hope:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...



mackdonn said:


> .....AND CLEAN!!!! Eventually I'll get there.....I hope:laugh:


My incentive is that my living room looks right into it, messy projects are kept to the back side, out of sight between the wall and the layout, under those helmets...


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hey Shay! I notice some things missing on your N scale section hehehe they are on their way to ya as we speak hehehe

Looking really good!!


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the room. My father is a firefighter for 35 years and I also am one. I have both a Hockey room (man cave in the house) and a train room (fully finished room with heat off the barn). And in my hockey room I have somethings fire related like you do. It is pride!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

sawgunner said:


> hey Shay! I notice some things missing on your N scale section hehehe they are on their way to ya as we speak hehehe
> 
> Looking really good!!


I don't know what to say, Steve...I'm stunned. They arrived yesterday, I can't thank you enough....










The first is an Atlas 70 footer, made by Roco in about 1972, and would be the first plastic one in N scale at the time...










...the second is a Trix 64 footer from the mid 70s, the end railings are the most telling difference...










Both are awesome additions to my vintage N scale fleet...thank you so much.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

No problem shay i know how bad ya wanted them. Consider it a house warming gift


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those look great, nice gesture Steve. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... those things need their own Zip Code, I think!

'Gunner -- very generous offering ... well done!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A chance visit to a thrift store today yielded my latest piece of train room furniture and for less than the price of lunch at work...:thumbsup:



















Now more of my work and models can come out of hiding...


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice find Shay :thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

great find!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that is nice looking for a thrift store purchase, that's for sure. Perfect display case for the train room.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay, when are you going to update the B.B.&.M.C.R.R. (Bob's Basic & Mostly Credible Railroad)? -


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

What is he going to update it to


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I mean the website! -  - Add some more of his incredible handywork, and have some more blurbs from the Mrs.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Shay, when are you going to update the B.B.&.M.C.R.R. (Bob's Basic & Mostly Credible Railroad)? -


Oooooops...someone noticed....

Blame the blog....


----------

